# Spielen Sie Online-Spiele wie Auto Assault, Vanguard, World of Warcraft oder Eve Online?



## Administrator (5. Juli 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (5. Juli 2007)

yuhuu, alle meiner Meinung   



Spoiler



Naja, bei einer Stimme.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2007)

Nur WoW, ansonsten interessieren mich Online-(Rollen-)Spiele eigentlich nicht. Bin sonst eher der Einzelspieler.


----------



## eXitus64 (5. Juli 2007)

[x] nein

Keine Zeit...außerdem würde ich niemals für ein Spiel noch zusätzlich zahlen


----------



## Lordghost (5. Juli 2007)

[x] Ja

Grad wieder WoW, aber ende August läuft (mal wieder ^^) erstmal längerfristig meine Spielzeit ab, dann wart ich auf Warhammer Online und werd das erstmal spielen.

Hab schon Dungeons & Dragons Online, Guild Wars und Vanguard - Saga of Heroes gespielt.

Wenns meine Freunde spielen würden würd ich ja lieber D&D O spielen.... mal guggn wie das mit WH O wird 

Blub


----------



## Bensta (8. Juli 2007)

SYSTEM am 05.07.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Auto Assault ? Also DAS spielt ja bekanntlich bald niemand mehr.

Ich hab Anarchy Online, Everquest II, EVE Online, Guild Wars 1 und 2 , einige Betas, World of Warcraft und Der Herr der Ringe gespielt / getestet.

Aktive Accounts hab ich z.Z. nur fpr HdR.


----------



## black-diablo (10. Juli 2007)

mir als schüler viel zu teuer, aber es hat seinen reiz:
"mit seinen freunden die virtuelle welt erkunden und lvln etc..."
nur meinen freunden ists wohl auch zu teuer xX !!
hatte mal guild wars gespielt, war aber keinen alternative zu meinem geliebten wow, aber wow wäre eine alternative zu guild wars


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Juli 2007)

Von Auto Assault hab ich noch nie was gehört, Vanguard und Eve Online kenn ich zumindest vom Namen her, und WoW würde ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Ich spiele ausschliesslich Singleplayer. Der einzige MP-Modus der mich reizen würde wäre die Koop-Kampagne eines guten Shooters. Deshalb: 

[X] Nein

Übringens will ich mich auch an dieser Stelle herzlich bedanken, dass ich jeden Monat aufs Neue in der Leserbefragung bei der Frage "Welche Titel spielen Sie online" nicht die Antwortmöglichkeit "Ich spiele kein Multiplayer" vorfinde. Da fühlt man sich so richtig wertgeschätzt. 

SSA


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (11. Juli 2007)

[X] nein
Ich spiele zwar einige Spiele online allerdings keine Rollenspiele und schon gar keine kostenpflichtigen. Des öfteren Spiele ich Starcraft, UT99 oder War§sow.
Vieleicht installier ich auch mal wieder CS und CS 1.6.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juli 2007)

[X] Nein, ich warte noch auf Stargate Worlds.   

Auch wenn ich WoW & Co. mangels Interesse bisher noch widerstehen konnte, spätestens bei Stargate Worlds werde ich mich wohl auch in die Online-Welten stürzen und zu Hause vereinsamen...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Juli 2007)

Chemenu am 11.07.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nein, ich warte noch auf Stargate Worlds.
> 
> Auch wenn ich WoW & Co. mangels Interesse bisher noch widerstehen konnte, spätestens bei Stargate Worlds werde ich mich wohl auch in die Online-Welten stürzen und zu Hause vereinsamen...


Seh ich wohl auch so.  Zum Glück bin ich mit meinem Studium fertig wenn das Spiel rauskommt. 

Aber auf SGW bin ich mal wirklich sehr gespannt, kling mal äußerst interessant.


----------



## Tieber (14. Juli 2007)

Jein, nur Guild Wars  gelegentlich. WoW?    Andere kenn ich net so richtig. Aber Onlineshooter und so spiel ich gern. Allen vorraus GMod 10.


----------



## Dr-Love (25. Juli 2007)

Hm leider ist Wow seit BC nicht mehr halb so interessant wie vorher. Und irgendwann fällt einem auf hey das ist ja eine never ending story, die halt solange gedehnt wird wie die Leute dafür zahlen. Hätte mir für BC mehr Innovationen gewünscht. So aber werd ich für absehbare Zeit erstmal kein MMORPG  mehr anrühren. Was ich aber noch zum Thema ich zocks nicht weil es zu teuer ist sagen möchte : Es gibt meines Erachtens kein anderes  Spiel welches mir in meiner Spielerkarriere unterkam, welches beim Kosten/Zeitfaktor so gut abschnitt. 13 Euro für über 200 Stunden Unterhaltung im Monat? WO gibt es das sonst? Gut zugegeben später wurden es weniger aber gelohnt hat es sich trotzdem.


----------



## DawnHellscream (31. Juli 2007)

[x] Wow und CS

ab nächstes Jahr dann WAR


----------



## lenymo (31. Juli 2007)

[x]WOW 



Spoiler



aber aufm Emuserver^^


Sehr praktisch für Leute die nicht ihr komplettes Leben an ein Spielverschwenden wollen von 1 auf 70 in 2 tagen oder weniger, Gold und Epics droppen in Massen so macht das Leben spass


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2007)

lenymo am 31.07.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gold und Epics droppen in Massen so macht das Leben spass


Hmm.. das macht mir ja bei WOW Spass.
Wenn ich bei jedem Mob ein Epic finde ists ja nix spezielles mehr.
Und Gold im Auktionshaus ein -und auszugeben ist eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen nach zwei-drei Stunden WOW spielen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (31. Juli 2007)

lenymo am 31.07.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui, Emuserver? Dann werd ich mal fix eine Mail an Blizzard verfassen, deine IP ist schließlich hier geloggt. Die sind tierisch heiß drauf, da hart durchzugreifen und gegen private Realms vorzugehen.

...nein, ich werde das nicht machen. Sieh das als Mahnung für die Zukunft an - das Internet mag anonym sein, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass man dich nicht ohne weiteres ganz schnell drankriegen kann, wenn du in einem so öffentlichen Forum mit so etwas prahlst.

Zum Thema: ich spiele WOW, jetzt seit knapp einem Jahr. Und finde es immer noch sehr unterhaltsam und kurzweilig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dr-Love (31. Juli 2007)

Dann warte mal das 2. Jahr ab. Irgenwann wirds leider monoton :/


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2007)

Dr-Love am 31.07.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann warte mal das 2. Jahr ab. Irgenwann wirds leider monoton :/



Machs wie ich.
Mach halt mal ein paar Wochen/Monate Pause, danach wieder spielen.
Ich spiel seit dem ersten Tag aber ingame grade mal 22 Tage (laut Statistik).
Alles was man exzessiv macht, wird mit der Zeit monoton.


----------



## Dr-Love (1. August 2007)

omg ich hatte insgesammt mit meinem main an die 120 Tage Played.
Aber es ist auch was anderes als normaler member mal alle 2 wochen nen raid mitzumachen oder als Mentor. Da kann man net andren sagen hier, du brauchst dies und das und farmts dann selbst net^^
Und will man erfolgreich sein, kommt man halt um 3-4 Raids Pro Woche net rum + Farmen usw sind das ohne irgendwelche 5er inis schon mindestens 24 Stunden pro Woche.
Da ein großer Aspekt des Rollenspiels halt in der Charakterverbesserung liegt und dies halt nur auf diesem weg zu erreichen ist, muss man es meiner Meinung nach Exessiv spielen. Naja oder aufs nächste Addon warten um dann festzustellen das die Mühsam gefarmten Epics nurnoch Crap sind.
der größte Vorteil ist, das wnen man keine Lust mehr hatt wenigstens noch nen Batzen Geld für seinen Char bekommt.


----------



## McDrake (2. August 2007)

Dr-Love am 01.08.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> omg ich hatte insgesammt mit meinem main an die 120 Tage Played.


Öhm... das kann aber irgendwie auch nicht gesund sein, oder?
Du hast von insgesamt ca. 720 Tagen, 120 mit WOW verbracht? Einen ganzen Sechtel deiner Lebenszeit, inkl Essen, Schlafen und Schule/Arbeit?
2880 Stunden?
Entweder hast du da was falsch abgelesen, oder du warst süchtig.

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## slusho (3. August 2007)

das bisherige ergebnis der umfrage wundert mich: es scheinen wohl weniger leute mmorpgs zu spielen als gedacht. zumindest hier auf pcgames.de, ich spiele schon lange keine offline-titel mehr. der trend geht ganz klar in richtung mmorpgs - damit lässt sich auch am meisten geld verdienen


----------



## McDrake (3. August 2007)

slusho am 03.08.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> damit lässt sich auch am meisten geld verdienen


Jain.
Gibt ja auch MMORPG, die nicht wirklich Geld gemacht haben.
Es gibt genug Games in dem Genre, die den Bach runter gingen.


----------



## slusho (3. August 2007)

McDrake am 03.08.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> slusho am 03.08.2007 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sobald so ein game ungefähr 200k subscriber hat ist es als wirtschaftlicher erfolg anzusehen, dabei ist es egal obs in relativ kurzer zeit den bach runtergeht oder nicht.


----------



## black-diablo (4. August 2007)

[x]nein
Da es mein Ziel ist, irgendwann das Spielen aufzugeben,
werde ich mir etwas wie WoW nie antun.
Ich würds gern spielen, will aber meine Sucht *heul*
etwas unter Kontrolle halten


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2007)

slusho am 03.08.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> sobald so ein game ungefähr 200k subscriber hat ist es als wirtschaftlicher erfolg anzusehen, dabei ist es egal obs in relativ kurzer zeit den bach runtergeht oder nicht.



Wie man hier sieht, gabs genug , die das nicht erreicht haben (leider schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert):
http://www.mmogchart.com/


----------

